
Renewed concerns about security of President communications - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/phone-logs-in-impeachment-report-renew-concern-about-security-of-trump-communications/2019/12/05/2066fbf4-16fe-11ea-8406-df3c54b3253e_story.html
======
sarcasmatwork
the washington post is biased and they lie alot.

[https://townhall.com/columnists/mattbarber/2016/08/07/why-
th...](https://townhall.com/columnists/mattbarber/2016/08/07/why-the-
washington-post-has-no-credibility-n2202573)

[https://www.truthdig.com/articles/the-washington-posts-
anti-...](https://www.truthdig.com/articles/the-washington-posts-anti-sanders-
bias-is-irrefutable/)

[https://www.investors.com/politics/commentary/the-
washington...](https://www.investors.com/politics/commentary/the-washington-
post-takes-anti-trump-bias-to-a-new-level/)

